# Seroquel and myoclonic jerks?



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

For a while now I have been experiencing what I suppose is myoclonic jerks. I had the muscle twitching stuff for a long time. Well before meds. But since I started taking seroquel I noticed that i'll get jerks, especially if i'm laying down still.

Anybody get this with Anti Psychotics? Or any meds? Or just at all?

i'm only taking 75mg max.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> For a while now I have been experiencing what I suppose is myoclonic jerks. I had the muscle twitching stuff for a long time. Well before meds. But since I started taking seroquel I noticed that i'll get jerks, especially if i'm laying down still.
> 
> Anybody get this with Anti Psychotics? Or any meds? Or just at all?
> 
> ...


With Perphenazine I immediately got muscle tightness. My hands and feet curled up and I got lock jaw. Luckily, I was still in the hospital when this started (they told me it could become PERMANENT), so they gave me Benztropine in a shot to relax all of my muscles back to normal. And then they gave me the pill form of it, which I now take every day with the Perphenazine (which is an old school antipsychotic).


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks

I'm reading side effects and theres a ton of these neurological side effects along the lines of twitching and jerking.

Today its been pretty bad. It seems to be getting slowely more frequent. At first I thought it was kinda like the normal twitching I was getting. My brother says its adrenaline from anxiety and you get tingles and twitches and all that. But this is heavier. My mid section will jerk left. My knee will jerk over. its more "jerking" than "twitching"

I might have to just get off of this stuff. The thought of it getting worse and/or being permanent is frightening!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok i dont get this. My psychiatrist has me taking Zoloft, which is supposed to give me more serotonin. But antipsychotics, which he also has me on, are: "Researchers believe that it works by diminishing the action of dopamine and serotonin"


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> Ok i dont get this. My psychiatrist has me taking Zoloft, which is supposed to give me more serotonin. But antipsychotics, which he also has me on, are: "Researchers believe that it works by diminishing the action of dopamine and serotonin"


I think you should question your psychiatrist about this. I'm confident they know what they are doing, and the explanation might be something simple. But just in case it's not, you should inquire to your psychiatrist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

My sister has dp as well and started seroquel and celexa like a month ago. It took her dp away within 4 days. My mom wants me to start on the combo too but Im against it. I briefly took abilify and had the sweating, crawling in my legs and anxiety. I dont want to be on an antipsychotic unless I have no other choice.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

The jerking is creepy. I will go to bed and lay still and then things will randomly jerk. My midsection will jerk to the left or my knees will contract together. Sometimes my head moves. I would like to ween off of Seroquel and see if the jerking goes away, but I can manage to sleep ok off of it.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok I talked to my psychiatrist and he is having me stop cold-turkey. Drop it immediately.

I was already teetering on the edge and now I may have permanent body jerking. I hope it goes away after this stuff is out of my system. But its likely to stay or get worse.

Its really bothering me right now. Random jerks.

I talked slightly with my psych about DP. I see him on Wed. and I should probably talk about it fully. Tell him thats what I have and may be bring up the U of London combo. At this point though I have no idea what is going to help me. For a while now i've been thinking 100% no meds would be best.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

tinyfairypeople said:


> My sister has dp as well and started seroquel and celexa like a month ago. It took her dp away within 4 days. My mom wants me to start on the combo too but Im against it. I briefly took abilify and had the sweating, crawling in my legs and anxiety. I dont want to be on an antipsychotic unless I have no other choice.


Hey! That's great that your sister felt it go away in only 4 days! Has the combination of Seroquel and Celexa continued to work for her? How long has she been on it, and how did her DP start? What dose of Seroquel is she taking? Any information you could provide would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!

Heather


----------

